# iPhone 11 - Yes Or No?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

My faithful iPhone 6S is now 4 years old so I'm looking for an upgrade
Still showing 82% battery efficiency 

So my question is iPhone 11 - yes or no ?

PS Best deal I've found, so far -
iPhone 11 64GB - any colour (quite like the red one lol)
50gb data allowance / month
unlimited mins & texts

£41 / month for 2 years
No upfront phone costs

Using the EE network which I am happy with as I've used it for 4 years
No signal for Vodafone in my house


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Me and the wife both upgraded to the 11 pro max its a superb phone the main thing for me is the Screen definition,extended battery life,camera,and how quick it loads applications up now compared to the iPhone 7 that i had before.SJ.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

£984

I could spend that elsewhere - my android A10 is doing everything just fine, battery amazing, sat nav works great (tomtom), £15pm.

I dont do iphones,my work one i gave to the missus


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

stonejedi said:


> Me and the wife both upgraded to the 11 pro max its a superb phone the main thing for me is the Screen definition,extended battery life,camera,and how quick it loads applications up now compared to the iPhone 7 that i had before.SJ.


Also agree for the above reasons I upgraded to the Pro Max it was a big jump for me coming from a 5SE but really like the phone


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

the standard iPhone 11 is't that much of an upgrade apart from bigger screen, bit quicker its about same resolution and exactly same 326 ppi, bit faster, pro would be a better option if you can get a deal,


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Reminds me of the joke:

How do you milk sheep?










…..Bring out a new i phone and charge people a grand for it


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I’ll stick to my 8 for now, does what i need it to just want to change providers at some point. Otherwise i can’t see the point in upgrading or changing it.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I went from 6S to 11 Pro (not the max version). Better screen quality. Better cameras. Better battery life (and that’s after I replaced my 6S battery for £25 when apple had the deal on). Downsides - no audio jack so I’m using an adaptor to charge and listen to audio at the same time; no home button so a bit trickier to unlock or quite a program. Face ID doesn’t work in the dark at night and won’t show the keypad unless it’s tried twice. Heavier. Much heavier. The 6S feels like a cheap toy in comparison. 

Glad I upgraded though.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

fatdazza said:


> Reminds me of the joke:
> 
> How do you milk sheep?
> …..Bring out a new i phone and charge people a grand for it


I bought a pair of Grensons shoes for my wedding day in 1973 and paid £26 for them.......said at the time that I would never pay that for shoes ever again hey ho!!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I wanted to upgrade my trusty 6S+ and I looked at a new iPhone. After god knows how many years of Apple fandom, I took a gamble went Android and bought a Chinese spy phone (Huawei P30 Pro).

Nowadays there isn't that much difference between Andiod OS and Apple OS in my opinion, but the Android is so much more customisable. OK so i had to download Novalauncher and then mess around so i could get icon notifications to look like they used to on the iPhone, but once I had set it up just how i want it, i much prefer it to the iPhone. 

The iPhone works though, out of the box it does what it should, bar messing with a few personal preference settings. I kind of miss that to a certain degree, but don't think I'd go back now as a decent Android phone offers much more for the money, or rather much less money. 

I wouldn't recommend a new Huawei though, but only due to the Google issues.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

im in th esame boat, iphone 7 is getting old - camera isnt working well. had the lens replaced and the screen recently for £80 all in but like my ohotos so will be getting a new one, either 11 or 11 pro.

im concerned about getting a phone on a 3 year deal at £50 a month (tesco) and not being 5G?

also wouldnt get the 64gig as the OS is about a third of that these days


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a DSLR for pics so the phone doesn't need the latest whizz bang camera.


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

I upgraded from a 5s to Xr this time last year and I’ve been very happy. I bought the phone outright as I travel a lot and didn’t want a contract. I keep my phones for a long time so cost isn’t too bad in the longrun. 11 will be even better, so a yes from me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I upgraded from iPhone 6 (100 battery at highest performance), 64gb to iPhone 11 128.

Simply do it you will NOT regret it,


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

camerashy said:


> I bought a pair of Grensons shoes for my wedding day in 1973 and paid £26 for them.......said at the time that I would never pay that for shoes ever again hey ho!!


Bet you still have the shoes :thumb: But will the iPhone still provide faithful service after 46 years


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I had a look and I think SKY Mobile have the best deals.

Spoke to them last week about upgrading my sons iPhone 6s+ and moving away from EE.

They run off the O2 network


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

James_R said:


> I had a look and I think SKY Mobile have the best deals.
> 
> Spoke to them last week about upgrading my sons iPhone 6s+ and moving away from EE.
> 
> They run off the O2 network


Tesco also run O2, so worth a look at as well as they can sometimes have good offers on...


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Why not go down the refurb route? You're moving from the 6 so the 11 is of course going to be a lot better. Looking on musicmagpie the X is there around the £500 mark. Even that's a big jump from yours currently. You get 12mth warranty as well, something us as a family have done for years now and never a problem. Different grades as well depending on condition up to pristine, we only ever get good and I'd never tell they've been used.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

I wouldn’t be surprised if they launched the iPhone 12 soon, as they jumped from the 7,8 & 10 in quick succession


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

fatdazza said:


> Bet you still have the shoes :thumb: But will the iPhone still provide faithful service after 46 years


:lol::lol:


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

fatdazza said:


> Bet you still have the shoes :thumb: But will the iPhone still provide faithful service after 46 years


Concentrate on the important things - the shoes, not if he still has the wife? :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the input peoples :thumb:

In the end, after a bit or work, I got my current provider, EE, to deal
Got an iPhone 11 128gb, no upfront fee, 60gb data, unltd texts & mins + all the usual 
£40/month for 2 years - happy enough

Anyone want to buy a mint iPhone 6S ? :lol:


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Bristle Hound said:


> Anyone want to buy a mint iPhone 6S ? :lol:


£?...


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> Thanks for all the input peoples :thumb:
> 
> In the end, after a bit or work, I got my current provider, EE, to deal
> Got an iPhone 11 128gb, no upfront fee, 60gb data, unltd texts & mins + all the usual
> ...


Did you trade anything in to get that price BH ?
Sounds alright


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

BTW the way the SKY offers work, you are tied in to but the phones on a 36 month interest free loan, but you can upgrade to a newer model at no cost after 2 years, I don't know what happens to the monthly payment or the remaining 12 month contract then though.

Seems a bit overcomplicated


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

I will replace my X with an 11 for no other reason that it is currently the only iPhone that is not vulnerable to the unpatchable 'checkm8' exploit.
Trade-in with Apple means the 11 will be £400ish.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

just got the 11 off apple at £32 a mnth interest free over 2 years. then a £10 sim only off tesco. so £42 a mnth for 2 years


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

James_R said:


> Did you trade anything in to get that price BH ?
> Sounds alright


No, no trade in James
'Twas a bit of hard work but I persevered & got there in the end


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> No, no trade in James
> 'Twas a bit of hard work but I persevered & got there in the end


Muppets at the local EE shop.

Wanted £49/month x 24 months for a iPhone Xr

Jokers - picked one up at Vodafone for £37.
5GB/ unlimited calls/ unlimited texts.
Though £49 upfront.


----------

